# Any suggestions for pickled okra recipies?



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We have way more okra than we can use this year. I am going to try pickling okra for the first time. The recipe I have is simple. Water, vinegar, pickling salt, 2 cloves garlic and one hot pepper per quart. I sure do love some pickled okra and was wondering if any of yall have a different recipe? This one came from the ball book of canning and home preserving.

Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh yes........ somebody please do tell.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Bumping cause Aunties on.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

The only way to eat okra is fried!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

oldgrouch said:


> The only way to eat okra is fried!


Agreed, but that's why I look like I do. Of course you also have to add the fried fish to make it taste just right.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I like all kinds of ways. Fried, pickled, boiled with tomatoes, in gumbo, baked. To each there own. I'm going to try this today with the above recipe. I may tweak it a little. I'll post the results later.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I like all kinds of ways. Fried, pickled, boiled with tomatoes, in gumbo, baked. To each there own. I'm going to try this today with the above recipe. I may tweak it a little. I'll post the results later.


Thanks.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Alright I made four different variations. Regular, spicy, extra dill, and extra garlic. I'll let em set for a few days and then start trying them out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Remember.......... I live just down the road and around a curve or two.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Update. I opened the jar with the extra dill. These things turned out EXCELLENT! Definitely a win in my book and a good learning experience. Kinda surprised at just how good they are. Soon as these are gone I'll try the hot ones.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds good. Now I want some. Never have tried making it myself but will put it on the agenda.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds good. Now I want some. Never have tried making it myself but will put it on the agenda.


Glad to see you resurface bigwheel, figured you have been busy lately drinking the cool aide errr... home made root beer. Gonna be camping north of your metro woods this weekend with the family.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeppers...till plodding along. I read most everything that sounds interesting..but my like button is still MIA. Have been staying fairly busy. Delivered my first trial batch of grown up rootbeer yesterday waiting for the test reports to start filtering in. Just added a shot of smooth tasting cheap vodka to each bottle. Dont think anybody will notice it..lol. Also had to go shoot to keep my gun toting premit up to snuff. Mr. Sig chewed up the 50 rounds flawlessly and the nice range guru even gave a brand spanking new box of target loads for the road. Was hoping to pry them loose of some fresh duty type ammo but the guy that was supposed to bring it was busy guarding the other Pope visiting in the area at the Coptic Church. Thought the gun did pretty good for not having been shot or cleaned in a year. I did give him a good bath since it was handy. Where are you going on the big camping adventure?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Yeppers...till plodding along. I read most everything that sounds interesting..but my like button is still MIA. Have been staying fairly busy. Delivered my first trial batch of grown up rootbeer yesterday waiting for the test reports to start filtering in. Just added a shot of smooth tasting cheap vodka to each bottle. Dont think anybody will notice it..lol. Also had to go shoot to keep my gun toting premit up to snuff. Mr. Sig chewed up the 50 rounds flawlessly and the nice range guru even gave a brand spanking new box of target loads for the road. Was hoping to pry them loose of some fresh duty type ammo but the guy that was supposed to bring it was busy guarding the other Pope visiting in the area at the Coptic Church. Thought the gun did pretty good for not having been shot or cleaned in a year. I did give him a good bath since it was handy. Where are you going on the big camping adventure?


Near Lake Lewisville. I will drink a good ole A&W for you... and a little J&Coke. When you get the root beer down pat, update us as I would like to try myself.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice area up there. We used to do bbq cookoffs at an old state park on the lake which I think has now been took over by the City of Frisco mabe The Colony. Its called Hidden Cove. Always had a total blast but it was hard on the liver..lol.

The rootbeer is pretty pat. One of the taste testers said it was good and he couldnt taste any alcohol in it.

When and if you want to try making some just snag some good concentrate and use it about twice as strong as it says on the directions. Also snag some Champagne yeast to make it carbonate..just a pinch is all it takes. Bread yeast makes it smell funnny. I like Zatarains on the concentrate and seems to be a mail order item in these parts. Wally World peddles Watkins brand which is nasty. It only takes one Tablespoon per quart. 
http://www.amazon.com/Zatarains-Concentrate-Ounce-Plastic-Bottle/dp/B008GVQ1AS


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> The only way to eat okra is fried!


Funny. I don't think there is a good way to eat Okra.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was raised on the stuff. Have yet to find any way it can fixed where I dont like it. Its very good raw.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry wheel. I will give my share to you and anyone else that will take it. Just one of those things I never liked. Sort of like root canal or major surgery.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hear ya on that. Back in grade school the cafeteria served boiled Okra with tomatoes once a week. I was apparently the only kid in school who liked the stuff. I ate everybody elses..lol.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd still fry it after opening the jar. I can't stand slimy okra!


----------

